

SignalGuru uses dashboard-mounted smartphones to help avoid red traffic lights - pwg
http://www.gizmag.com/signalguru/19643/

======
pwg
The research report:
[http://projects.csail.mit.edu/wiki/pub/LSPgroup/PublicationL...](http://projects.csail.mit.edu/wiki/pub/LSPgroup/PublicationList/Koukoumidis_SignalGuru_MobiSys_2011.pdf)

